# Mornginton PPB 14/1/07



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

The good Grant and myself are off Sunnyside way tommorrow, all welcome to join in. Paddles dipped and peddles flipped first light...usual reefy suspects the goal. Personally I've found the really rewarding thing about fishing Mornington is ya can discard ya cleaned fish frames over HobieVic's fence on the return drive.....and with a little more effort ya can even land a couple up in his spouts before a 35 degree day :wink: 

Those summer kingfish reports and salmon to 2kg were being talked about at Ricketts on the radio this AM for those not driving south, and a big old gummy from under the West Gate Bridge :shock: :shock:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

You Northern Pinkie Bullies should have more respect for us Mexicans and our fish. It's no wonder the Frankston police book you all in droves every time you flock down here for the weekend.

So long as babies dont keep me up all night I'll probably see you there.

Cheers

Scott[/list]


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

FYI Sunnyside is technically a part of Mount Eliza.. hehehe

Anyway... I'm launching at Fisherman's Beach some time in the morning and might swing north and hook up with you guys if you're still in the area..

Good Luck

Ivan


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Be a good surprise to have ya on board HobieVic, I thought ya may be busy cleaning da spouts :wink: 

Be great if ya could make it Ivan...have a butchers near the Mornington Yacht Club marker a little passed Sunnyside. Save ya fish frames for Grant an meself would ya, we gotta plan!!...:wink: :roll:


----------

